# dashboard noise



## vashiori (Dec 11, 2003)

hello I've got a 97 240sx and I have been hearing noises from the dashboard lately. I think something came loose when the guy put a cd player into my car. What do you guys think?


----------



## ghostuss (Jan 19, 2004)

vashiori said:


> hello I've got a 97 240sx and I have been hearing noises from the dashboard lately. I think something came loose when the guy put a cd player into my car. What do you guys think?


Yea I get that, too... It only happens when I put it on neutral and let it go by itself. 

BTW, mine is 96 240sx


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

a wut?? you only hear noises when you put your car on "naturally aspirated"??
it's proabably just a loose nut/bolt..

sorry if i'm sounding like an incredible jackass and i'm not picking on you.. but i've been on the forums for a while now and have seen all sorts of threads.. a thread, such as this one, is completely useless and is just wasting bandwidth.. it's almost common sense.. we're not there w/ you when your dash makes noises so how are we supposed to know?? you already thought of a possible answer to your problem.. so why not just go and try to fix it?? i apologize once again.. i'm not picking on you or anything..i'm just kinda sick of useless threads..


----------

